# You'll Never Guess What I Did...



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

So, I went to walmart today looking for a rubbermaid tub or a tank for my 3 baby fry from 1fish2fish. I saw a 10 gallon for $12.87 and a 1 gallon starter kit for $7.97 with gravel, goldfish food, tap water cleaner, a net, and the tank. I chose the 1 gallon to start just for now.

I wandered over to the fish, pretty pretty fish... Betta Fish...x.x... I saw 3 or 4 females, 2-3 dark green/grey and 1 white female, and then one rack lower I see him.. A cute little red crowntail male, small and adorable.. I go back to the tanks and then to him, show him to my mom, Leave him on the rack.. Get in line and last minute "Mom, I'll pay for everything if you let me get that fish." ..She thinks.. "Okay." and I rush back, grab him, walk away then realize I forgot betta food x.x... Go back and get food, then get in line and spend abut $45-$50 on everything just to have my lil man <3.

I've named him Red after Hell Boy (Liz calls him Red). I think he might be a dragon as he has these silver scales over the red ones, there really small. I feel bad as he's in that small tank, but I'm going to upgrade him in about a week or 2, smale for my baby fry. Oh, forgot to mention that Reds' tank has no heater, but I put a heating pad under it to keep him warm. <3 God I love this guy. His water was kind of dirty, I just couldn't leave him. He flared at me in the car, I actually put him in my jacket to keep him warm. I feel bad that I left the females behind though v.v.. Maybe I can go back for them later.

I'm surprised though - You could tell these walmart betta were babies/young betta. Healthy considering the water is a bit cool and the water should be changed more. I'm a bit happy to say that's my walmart :3.

I hope this picture shows o.o..


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3190.jpg

Here We Go - Here's the best picture I have of Red. He's super camera shy and just wouldn't stay still. Lol.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, what a pretty lil double ray CT!  Nice of you to save him, he's cute! And congrats on getting those fry, they are so adorable!  Pretty Red.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! I just couldn't leave him, I'm not sure how to explain it but I guess it was love at first site. I just moved him into the new tank and I'm planning on feeding him a few flakes of food in about 10 minutes. Giving him time to settle and just flare at all the things around his tank. Lol, he's so freakin cute! I can't help it! <3!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Aw! He is soooo adorable. He looks so young! Congrats on getting him!

And post updates about him and the new fry! Young bettas are sooo cute!


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats on your fish!

Though I don't understand why you wouldn't just buy the ten gallon? It's a few dollers more and you are going to need to replace the 1 gallon soon and do dailey water changes untill then. 
Plus now when you upgrade to a better tank you will need to buy a new heater that is the right size for it and you will just end up spending more money.
What are you going to put your fry in?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, aww!  That's EXACTLY how I felt about my girl betta Luna! There were tons of females, but when I saw Luna I had to have her! But I couldn't get her for a week because I had to convince my mom and dad. But I finally got her and she's my favorite betta now! It's crazy, sometimes there is just a pull and you have to give in!  Maybe later can you please post some more pics?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh I will! Trust me, I want to watch all the stages and everything. I'm surprised at how cheap the 10 gallons are at my walmart. It might just be the area I guess, but either way, when I get money I'm gonna buy 2 10 gallons, gravel, a lot of water (You know, bottled water or the jugs of water.) and a few plastic plants. And I really like the plant that is in my 1 gallon, its a super soft plant, if it wasn't he wouldn't have a plant in there, Lol.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> Congrats on your fish!
> 
> Though I don't understand why you wouldn't just buy the ten gallon? It's a few dollers more and you are going to need to replace the 1 gallon soon and do dailey water changes untill then.
> Plus now when you upgrade to a better tank you will need to buy a new heater that is the right size for it and you will just end up spending more money.
> What are you going to put your fry in?


Reason why is because I didn't have the few extra bucks x.x... Like I said I had to buy other things. Plus I wanted that one gallon as my change out tank for when I have to do 100% water changes.



Bettaluver4evr said:


> Hahaha, aww!  That's EXACTLY how I felt about my girl betta Luna! There were tons of females, but when I saw Luna I had to have her! But I couldn't get her for a week because I had to convince my mom and dad. But I finally got her and she's my favorite betta now! It's crazy, sometimes there is just a pull and you have to give in!  Maybe later can you please post some more pics?


I'll be posting pictures probably every week. Especially of my baby fry <3.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! Haha, I love pictures.  And I want to see your new boy fan out and flare and show off.  And color up a little more.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm going to be buying a 10 gallon tank before my baby fry get here, sorry I forgot to answer that Lol. I keep glancing back at Red. I feel so nervous, feels like forever since I had a betta. God I'm so Happy :3.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

You didn't have $4, how do you plan to afford the new fish you are getting?

I'm really not trying to be rude, it's just that bettas in one gallons make me sad 
Plus you could have got a container for water changes for like 3 dollars.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You deserve it! Smile. And don't be nervous, he'll be fine! He's probably very grateful to be outta his cup. And it's good that you are getting a 10 gallon!  wish I could get a 10 gallon and divide it!  Oh well.  And 1 gallon containers are better than the cups!  Your new guy will be fine for a while.  I had to keep a my VT in a half gallon tank for 3 months and he was great! Blowing bubble nests, eating, flaring, etc. I understand your concern though! And I guess it is a bit confusing emmalea, but he'll get a bigger tank soon!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Hes Gorgeous!!! Im gessing i didn't spell that right


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

no unfortunatly hes not a dragon, those are just awesome scales  i have 9 metallic copper SD/HMs and they are have metallic scales none with so few being thats my 9's breeding but a few other of my fish are occasionally showing shiny scales. dragon scales look like this:


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I know your not being rude, I feel bad I didn't have the $4. I had to buy like 4 dog jackts, 3 gallons of water, the tank, Red, and 2 packs of actual water. It came out to $45-$50.. My mom is actually helping me out with my baby fry, she's giving them to me as a gift :3. I'm gonna be getting paid at the end of the week.. Hopefully $40. Then next week I should get $75. If I have to I'll borrow from my mom and pay her back. It'll be worth it.

And thanks BettaLuver4Ever - I don't want him in there long, but I know he's happier then that cup like you said. Along with that cup was barly half full. So glad he's in fresh clean water.

Check back in less then 5 minutes, I got some really nice pics of Red showing of the silver scales.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! I will stalk this page for pics like a... piranha. Hahahaha!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lmao finding nemo the little girl snapping her teeth at her uncle the dentist "im a piranha"


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3204.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3203.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3202.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3201.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3200.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3198.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3197.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3194.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3193.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/100_3205.jpg (My Fav)


Here you go. Took forever to save x.x.. Any who - He looks so big in these pics but actually he's only about an inch. He really flared for me. Gotta love it.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeh hes just got a little metallic in hiim not a dragon. Which is good i find IMO TO ME dragons look messy lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, he's so pretty!  He's adorable, I love the silvery green. ;D


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I hate how the flash makes it look green, its silver. Oh, shoot! I think I baught betta flakes e.e... Gah.. Better then nothing. Maybe I can get my mom to lend me some money to buy him real food at petsmart tomarrow.. v.v..Gah.. Okay. Well, at least right now, he's so Vibrent. He loves the tank, he's swiming and flaring and just blows bubbles at me when I look at him. Uber Cute.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Ha ha u spelled better like betta


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

>.> Shush! I edited it!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha!  You betta believe it!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol - I like that typo, it's cute. I'm surprised Red is eating the flakes o-o... God I want to name him Hell Boy so bad....x.x... But I know my Mother will flip out so Red will be his code name <-<;...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha!  Poor thing's probably starving! Walmart is not a good fishy keeper. My girl betta sometimes eats flakes too! Haaaates pellets she does though! Spits them out multiple times before letting them sink and ignoring them. She loves freeze dried bloodworms though!  Love your new guy, argh! It's so exciting getting a betta, huh?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

But at least this walmart wasn't too bad. They only had a small hand full of bettas, mostly clean water (Except for Reds', it needed to be chaned like.. Now), only thing was it needed to be warmer. He's eating the pinched flakes here and there, I love that he's spreading out more. I keep glancing back at him, I LOVE this feeling <3. I burned my hands pretty much to get the gravel, tank, plant and net clean & I'm also so nervous o.o.. Like.. It feels so new since its been a couple years. I think he likes worrying me, his plant is red like him, and he hides among the lil leaves like "Haha.. Can't see me." x.x..


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! Well, don't be too nervous!  I know what you mean though, first time in years I had a betta, and he tore his tail... cried like a baby!  He'll be fine.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

uber cute!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reasurance. There are 2 things I'm worried about - 1. That his tank will get too cold over night or too hot because of the heating pad. Basicly, the tempature. 2. That I'll wake up and he'll be unexpectedly (Is that spelt right e.e?) passed away. I think after the first week, I'll be pretty relaxed. Same with my little baby fry. God, I'm SO excited for my baby fry too! I wish I had them today ;~;... I still need my tanks though.. So it's okay :3.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Gratz! He's totally adoreable!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank You!

Update -

Well, last night the heater I had under Reds' tank wasn't heating up enough and his water was in the 70s, I ended up taking a diffrent heater, on that people would use for their like shoulders and such and his tank heated up to be about 81 degrees. I was so worried last night, I wrapped his tank with 2 shirts and my towel and just to make sure his water wouldn't get cold, I woke up every 2 hours to make sure the heater was on and working. I also went back to walmart and my mom baught me some betta pellets, he spit them out, he wants the flakes. Lol. That's okay though. 

Also, I only baught 3 gallons of water, I'm down to 2, so do you think that I should just do 25% - 50% water chages for a few days till I get more bottled water? I think it'll be better, give me your opinions :3.

Btw - Red is such a little flare king! Every time he notices I'm looking at him, he swims up to the side where I'm at and flares like "Hey! I see you!" God I love Him x3.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Why did you buy water? It would be cheaper/easier for you to buy some good water conditioner that takes care of chlorine, chloramine, ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites. Use it with your normal tap water and it will be fine. Unless your tap is toxic?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

That actually what I'm afraid of as the tap water has a really weird taste and sometimes it smells... so I just don't want to take any risks on him or on my baby fry I'm getting.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

How does it smell? Metallic? Chemically? Or does it smell like sewage?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Mm... More like Metallic I'd say.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Get a water conditioner that takes out chlorine, chloramine, ammonia, nitrates, nitrites, and heavy metals. I use a combination of amquel plus and aquasafe(haven't found a cheap conditioner that does everything, lol). I totally get the metallic issue at my own home and my fish do well with it. Also, if you read other threads here, several will say that bottled water doesn't have some of the things bettas need to be healthy(electrolytes being one of them). Hope this's helpful!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Slipstitch! I'll look into that when I'm getting my 10 gallons, but for the moment, he'll just have to be in bottled water, mainly because at the moment, I have no money for the conditioner or his tank, I think he'll be okay for a few days.. Till then I'm going to do 25% - 50% water changes (Unless it's just really bad e.e..)


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I think he should be okay with that. Hope the ideas help! Honestly, the conditioners and if you wanna go all out a filter would be immensely cheaper than keeping stocked on water from the store. Glad you rescued him!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm planning on upgrading him to a 10 gallon with a heater & filter in a week or week and a half. I also have to find him some nice plants, not sure if I should get the soft plastic ones like he has now, or real ones.. What real ones do you guys think I should buy? I also have to get some indian almond leaves to soften up his water.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Get ones that match your level of experience and ability to care for them. FOr example, if youre "short on funds" as you say, getting a plant that needs cO2 and fertilizer might not be a great idea.

Also, I really dont suggest the bottled water. My water smells much the same, but is not toxic. If its toxic, then it probably wouldnt be provided from the water company. If its a well, then youd be sick. The conditioner will take it out.

For the fry, if you do the bottled thing, they will become used to that and when you try to switch, it will be a longer and annoying process.

Btw- in order to not stunt their growth (Im not sure how old they are) your fry will need daily or every other day water changes...If that four bucks eludes you, you really might want to reconsider buying water. It also lacks (severely) the netrients, etc found in tap water that fish need.

Most conditioners will remove everything.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay - Thanks Pew.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know if you posted it already(I haven't seen it) but what kind of fry are you getting? My curiousity is desperate to know, lol


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm getting these 3 cuties -

#1 Cello Male http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/1.jpg

#2 Cello Male (possibly female). May be a marble. http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/2.jpg

#3 Pastel Marble Male (he's marbled out right now but that can change) http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa465/hannahsminipins/3.jpg

I copied the titles that 1fish2fish gave these lil guys, and I saved these pictures so you guys can see. Once I get 'em and set them up I'll post some pictures of them :3.


----------

